# Harrison Ford and Chewbacca visits 'Jimmy Kimmel Live' in Hollywood - October 29,2015 (58x)



## Mandalorianer (30 Okt. 2015)

​


----------



## goraji (31 Okt. 2015)

Mann, was ich mich auf den 14.12. freue...


----------



## RKCErika (31 Okt. 2015)

Thanks for Harrison!


----------



## syd67 (31 Okt. 2015)

Ich hab gehoert spielberg will harrison fuer nen neuen indiana jones?
Man das koennt ich dann garnicht erwarten!!!


----------



## masbusca (31 Okt. 2015)

tolle Fotos - DANKE


----------



## Lobilod (1 Nov. 2015)

Ich Freue mich echt auf den Film! Und sehr schöne Bilder. Danke!


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Nov. 2015)

syd67 schrieb:


> Ich hab gehoert spielberg will harrison fuer nen neuen indiana jones?
> Man das koennt ich dann garnicht erwarten!!!



Hab doch mal gelesen, dass er bei Star Wars nur unterschreibt, wenn er auch einen neuen Indy bekommt.


----------



## Dana k silva (1 Nov. 2015)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## dkfan (21 Nov. 2015)

Thanks a lot, Gollum!


----------

